# Improving EWCM



## NatoPMT

Right, this month, after af shows her ugly face, i have a plan

I noticed last month, a distinct lack of ewcm, so im going for a Plan to Improve EWCM

I have been googling and following Omi round and decided this is what i am going to do to improve matters:

Drinking at least ten 6oz glasses of water a day.

Evening Primrose Oil: 1,000 IU per day should be taken
from Cycle Day 1 to Ovulation.

Flax Seed Oil: 2,000 mg per day from Ovulation to AF.

Red Raspberry: 1,000 mg daily: Start anytime in cycle.
Can be taken during pregnancy until a month prior to labor/delivery.
Strengthens the uterine lining which in turn lengthens luteal phase

and you can take an american cough syrup, but as Im not american, Im northern, i found one of Omi's posts where she said:

_You could also try drinking grapefruit juice everyday, or a tablespoon of honey everyday and the piece de resistance; cough syrup. It has to only have guaifenesen as an active ingredient and be listed first on the label. Tesco sells an ' Adult chesty cough syrup' you can use. You can google using cough syrup for cm for exact measurements of how much to take._

so i googled it and found:

_What is the recommended dose of Robitussin? 
The recommended dose for improving cervical mucus is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. Recommended dosage is two teaspoons (200 mg) taken orally three times per day. If mucus still appears thick, you can take as the maximum dosage as listed on the label of the cough medicine. Water intake should be increased to encourage cervical mucus production and a full glass should take with each dose of guaifenesin._

I have also read on websites that you should drink green tea. Tulip told me that green tea can inhibit uptake of folic acid though so Im swerving the green tea

So thats my plan.


----------



## vickyd

Ive also notice d that since my D&C 5 months ago my once very obvious EWCM is now very hard to notice even after alot of digging (lol!)... Ive read about the cough syrup thing but i doont really feel comfortable taking any kind of drug, not even paracetamol... Im gonna start on the large amounts of water and maybe some grapefruit juice for next month. If nothing happens with that ill rethink the syrup plan!


----------



## NatoPMT

haha at digging. I tried that and made myself feel a bit queasy

Im not so sure about the cough medicine either, but am thinking that the benefits might outweigh the unbenefits. Maybe i will copy you and leave that a month

Im going for the epo, red raspberry and grapefruit i think. Thats my menu of the month

I wonder whats going on with the reduction of ewcm after D&C? im gonna google that


----------



## vickyd

Honey ive tried googling it a million times!!! either im an idiot and cant do a decent google search or its not that common... I was tempted to call my doc today and ask him but im gonna wait one more month and see if it improves first. If you find anything PLEASE post it!
Hugs and thanks for bringing this subject up!


----------



## NatoPMT

The only thing i can think of Vic, is that the pregnancy, rather than the D&C, has altered your hormones. I have read that every pregnancy changes the subsequent cycles, so maybe your body is still adjusting, or that your oestrogen is lowered

Thinking that, my boobs have never, ever not been sore before af, and this cycle for the first time in my life, my boobs are absolutely fine, and i also didnt get ewcm. Oestrogen is what causes sore boobs, and it triggers ewcm, so mebbes the same has happened to me. I never paid any attention to ewcm until this cycle, my first after af, so not sure if thats changed. but my boobs defo have.


----------



## vickyd

I agree about the oestrogen, and that it takes a while after a pregnancy for your hormones to settle. I was hoping that the 5 months between my D&C would be enough to get things regulated again :( 
Maybe i should test my oestrogen levels...GRRRR!!! I thought i was through with testing...
Thanks for your insight!


----------



## heart tree

Nato, I too am a little "dry" in this department. We talked about it on another thread. So I did the EPO for 2 months. First month I noticed a little ewcm. Second month, nothing. I am doing a red raspberry leaf tea as well. I've also read a bit on red clover blossom helping with estrogen levels so I may mix that into the tea too. I've been told that you should buy the leaves, not tea bags. You should take about a handful of the leaves, put them in a glass container, pour one quart (4 cups) of boiling water onto the leaves and cover immediately. Let steep for at least 4 hours. Usually I do it the night before, let steep overnight and then drink the whole jar the next day. I have a local herb store, but if you have trouble finding the loose leaves, I would take the 3-4 tea bags and steep them overnight. 

I haven't noticed an increase in EWCM, so I'm adding grapefruit juice this month. I tried the cough syrup and hated it. I didn't notice a difference and it tasted horrible! I much prefer the natural path. 

What I have noticed since using red raspberry leaf is a longer luteal phase. Could have also been due to progesterone cream I was taking. I also have had a weird pain near my right ovary almost daily before my last mc. The pain increased when I fell pregnant. They haven't found anything on tests. Since my mc I've been drinking the red raspberry leaf and haven't noticed the pain. I truly believe it is helping to "tone" my uterus. Also, this period has been lighter, no clots, no brown blood (only red) which my acupuncturist says is good, and less cramps. I'm a believer!

Let me know how your EWCM journey goes!


----------



## heart tree

Oh yeah, are you doing baby aspirin and DHA too? I just saw that you are going to take flaxseed too. I think that is also a blood thinner. Be careful!


----------



## NatoPMT

thanks hearty, i know, i had been taking a reduced amount of DHA / EPA, but now i have all these other oils, im trying to decide which to take. Ive convinced myself the lack of ewcm is why i havent got bfp this month, and im starting to wonder if hostile cm would still block the swimmers, even if i used preseed. I have been googling and i saw a pic of hostile cm with no swimmers in it, so even if i use preseed, there will be some hostile cm between it and where the swimmers are supposed to get to

so i have decided that before ov, ewcm is more important than aspirin and am going to stop the aspirin as i cant be taking all the blood thinning stuff together

I might use the EPo up till ov with no aspirin, then take smaller amounts of flaxseed after ov alongside aspirin until af. 

i have read that raspberry leaf is best used with red clover too, and the RL is progesterone regulating, and red clover is oestrogen regulating. 

That might be worth knowing for you Vic

Re: the leaves. I have bought capsules, is that no good? I have a raspberry bush in my garden, can i just use the leaves off that? Also, i drink about 4 cups of raspberry fruit tea a day, and i have raspberries for breakfast every day, im not oding am I?

Im raspberry crazy.


----------



## heart tree

Mix those raspberries in with some vodka and you have yourself a delicious new drink!

I actually don't know about the capsules, I've just read up on brewing the leaves for tea along with red clover blossom. I don't think the raspberry fruit tea or the actual raspberries have the same effect. I think it is specifically something in the leaves. I'm guessing the capsules will be ok too. It will cut down on peeing, that's for sure!

Along that line, I've read that increased water also helps with EWCM. I drink a ton of water, but find it interferes when I'm doing OPK's. It's like a catch 22. You need to drink lots of water for EWCM, but if you drink a lot it can dilute your LH surge and you won't get a positive on the OPK. I still haven't found a way around this. So usually, I end up not drinking much water around OV so I can catch my LH surge. Any thoughts on that one? 

How much DHA/EPA are you taking? I'm trying to figure out the best mix too so I don't thin my blood too much either.


----------



## NatoPMT

OooOoOOOoOO raspberry vodka, i like your thinking. 

I am taking half of what it says on the bottle for the EPA/DHA rather than an amount i have been told to take. Ive just had a look at the bottle, and it says 'with added DPA" whatever that is

oo hang on, i got it out of that Dr Glenville book, lemme have a look what she says. 

right, she says you need 600 to 700mg of epa and at least 500mg of dha - my capsules are 188mg of EPA and 392mg of DHA, so nowhere near what she says.

thing is, you need whatever is the minimum you can take with aspirin, and i have googled it and just found 'be careful' rather than specific amounts


----------



## NatoPMT

ps, i did find some men on a body building forum saying they bruise if they take them together. 

cissies.


----------



## heart tree

Total cissies! Ok, I was taking 3000 dha daily but stopped taking it entirely after Ov this cycle and just took the baby aspirin from Ov until AF. I'm gonna cut waaaay back on the DHA!


----------



## NatoPMT

hahaha!! you looney, you must swim like a fish after all that. 

them there body builders have nothing on you 

actually, Dr G does say that its not the weight of the oil, its the content of the DHA you have to check. So 3000mg of whatever you are taking might only contain 700mg of DHA or EPA


----------

